# Got new seats for my car



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I installed some RX8 seats, there were better than stock 2000 Insight seats, but I wanted more back support and padding.










Came across a set of CR-Z seats in a self server junkyard.










Cleaned them up and put them in my car


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Are honda seats interchangeable?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I installed some RX8 seats, there were better than stock 2000 Insight seats, but I wanted more back support and padding.
> 
> View attachment 379434
> 
> ...


Yea your old seats looked like booster car seats for giant kids.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The pick and pull yard ain't easy to find anymore.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> The pick and pull yard ain't easy to find anymore.


Yeah, they were like Aladdin's caves full of bargains. Used to be fun going to them.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You know what you can do with those old seats?









Too bad I'm more mono then poly but this dude was sweet and he gardens the fun type of gardens.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 379655


Their car appears to be a first gen Honda Insight (correct me if I am wrong), which is a much older 2-door 2-seater so this is not an UberX car in the first place.

Pretty great car, I always wanted one.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Are honda seats interchangeable?


With a drill, nuts, studs, and bolts, sure, the seats are interchangeable. 
It's not difficult to makes seats fit. I have/had Mazda seats in my Honda and Saturn Recaro seats in my Dodge.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea your old seats looked like booster car seats for giant kids.


The two tone seats is the stock Insight seats, the dark seat with a triangle hole is a RX8 seat.



lyft_rat said:


> The pick and pull yard ain't easy to find anymore.


Plenty in CA and AZ where the rust isn't much of an issue.



Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 379655


LOL, it's a 2000 Insight, I don't do Uber with it. I used to do Uber Eats with it but the pay is so low now it isn't worth it.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

How much did you pay for the seats?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Hagong said:


> How much did you pay for the seats?


Less than $130.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 379655


Why jump to conclusions when all he said was "got new seats for my car"? What gave you the idea he uses it for uber?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OG ant said:


> Why jump to conclusions when all he said was "got new seats for my car"? What gave you the idea he uses it for uber?


Ummmmm . . . &#129300;because this is an Uber driver forum &#129335;&#127996;&#128580; and he didn't mention it wasn't for Uber.

More importantly where did you get I JUMPED to the conclusion? Did I go off on a verbal tangent ridiculing him or anything of that nature? No, I didn't. I simply posted the policy. You do know you're on uberpeople, right?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 379655


Pretty sure that means you can't bolt additional seats/seat belts down in random locations.


----------

